# Are there any fleas in NMB/CG?



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Heading to NMB/CG on Saturday for the week and look to catch some whiting. Never had much luck finding fleas around the beach where we stay (Tighlman). I'll have my family with me (3 daughters) and we love finding sand fleas. Any locations you would suggest me looking for them? Thanks so much guys! Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Anyone? No sand fleas in North Myrtle Beach or Cherry Grove?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Plenty of them on the south end near MB state park and Springmaid... 

I don't fish up there and cant tell you if sand fleas even live up there.


----------



## Pomppair (Jun 10, 2013)

We were there a few weeks ago and didn't see 
Any. Honestly we haven't seen many at all this year
Since June and we've fished nearly the entire GS area this year 
Maybe our timing just one day a week, but usually we'd find tons

Good luck!


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Yep, no global warming affecting anything here.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Yea global warming had a big effect on my water lines when it was 11 deg down there this past winter. You environmental Waco's will use every excuse in the book to promote your hair brain ideas


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

Pompair
"South strand
Been pretty slow for us the past few weeks. 
Caught seven pompano last month in about an hour but since then there hasn't been much action for us. 
Yesterday was windy and grey but still nice to be out there 
Caught small whiting one Spot and one keeper Black Drum. Scott got spooled at least 200 yards in less than a minute before whatever it was bit off. 
All in all an enjoyable but slow day. 
Hopefully the rain stops soon and the bite picks up. 
*Also as an additional note we have seen ZERO sand fleas since July*."


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

For the ill informed, the reason it was 11 degrees was because of global warming. Climate change makes it colder where it is normally hotter and hotter where it is normally colder. Happening all over the world. Not just in South Carolina. The sever drought in California is, yep, you guessed it, global warming. Wonder why all the sharks are moving so much closer to shore? Reckon it's because the water temperature is changing? Nah, not a chance!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

I just farted must be global warming.


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

I knew I liked you Rabbit Dog. It was the coldest winter in 20 years in Maryland this past year. I've got the electric bills to prove it. Weather runs in trends and cycles, not this crap. They just want you hiding under you bed and keep paying taxes. Lol


----------



## surfisherinMB (May 18, 2009)

There are plenty of sand fleas on the north end of myrtle beach. I usually fish anywhere from 48th avenue N to 67th and never have much of a problem finding fleas. Fished for a few hours this past Saturday and had no problem finding them as the tide went out. Only caught three whiting, but they were all keepers.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

In stead of global warming. Here's a novel idea. The people that can't find them don't what they are looking for.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Be nice all lol..rabbitdog got your message im in nc tonight headed back tomorrow I will call you in the a.m


----------



## Gary Carrier (Oct 11, 2012)

steelerfan said:


> I knew I liked you Rabbit Dog. It was the coldest winter in 20 years in Maryland this past year. I've got the electric bills to prove it. Weather runs in trends and cycles, not this crap. They just want you hiding under you bed and keep paying taxes. Lol


And now for the ocean for those who like to fish and find sand fleas. Global warming is the observed century-scale rise in the average temperature of Earth's climate system. Since 1971, *90% of the increased energy has been stored in the oceans, mostly in the 0 to 700m region.* Ocean warming dominates the increase in energy stored in the climate system, accounting for more than 90% of the energy accumulated between 1971 and 2010. Verification from Flyingtieguy on 9-12. "Water temperatures 82 degrees & still a little to warm but good to get out."


----------



## steelerfan (Jul 15, 2013)

You're right surf mom. This is a fishing forum, not a personal platform. I Will be down again for Thanksgiving, and hopefully the spots will still be running.


----------



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

I found lots of the fleas down at hbsp earlier this year. After July not as much. I have fished more this year but caught far less and far smaller. I think i can chalk mine up to just the weeks i have been coming down and the times of days I got to fish. The number of days were much more but the surf has been rough those days or not clear or just lots of wind. Nothing in particular to anything but just bad days to fish. Next year I will be moving down and then I can pick and choose the better days and tide times. I expect the fishing to pick up significantly.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Fished S of GC pier Wend. morning fleas showed up 3hr after low tide. Good numbers but on the small side.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Arrived in N Myrtle at 1pm today. Had a bucket full of Sand Fleas and a bucket full of finger mullet by 2pm. The fleas were huge. Size of thumb tip+. No fish to show for it. The big sea mullet were running all day about 50 yards off beach.


----------



## Captainfirebeard (Aug 22, 2014)

rickyble said:


> I found lots of the fleas down at hbsp earlier this year. After July not as much. I have fished more this year but caught far less and far smaller. I think i can chalk mine up to just the weeks i have been coming down and the times of days I got to fish. The number of days were much more but the surf has been rough those days or not clear or just lots of wind. Nothing in particular to anything but just bad days to fish. Next year I will be moving down and then I can pick and choose the better days and tide times. I expect the fishing to pick up significantly.


I was there in mid-july and mid-september, and only found three fleas out of both trips... Although I wouldn't go as far as to say that wasn't just operator error on my behalf. On the september trip there was mullet every where! Lord willing I will be back down next weekend.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Where in NMB did you find those fleas keeter? I just got back home from a week in Cherry Grove and didn't find the first flea. Mullet was no problem so I caught lots of blues...but just couldn't find any fleas. And I usually can find them without any problem. Specifically, all my fishing and flea hunting took place from about 53rd street in Cherry Grove to Hogs Inlet. Oh, and I've never seen so many pinfish in the inlet. Wish I could have caught some sea mullets though...


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

We are staying at near 16 ave S in N Myrtle. There are several discharge pipes right near the area. It was close to them that I was finding them. There werent huge colonies of them like usual, but smaller clusters. the wife and I managed two sheepshead, some Whiting and blues yesterday.


----------



## keeter (May 10, 2013)

Musta been my lucky day because I haven't seen any since and that includes 1/4 mile walks in both directions in search of them. The finger mullet still are running thick in the surf.


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for the update sir. Cherry Grove can certainly be hit or miss. Tight lines to you!


----------

